
Ash HN: am I wrong thinking that ip v6 is the solution to Netflix ban on VPNs? - guilamu
My understanding is that Netflix mostly detect VPNs by flagging ips being used by multipe accounts at the same time.<p>I also know that some (expansive) VPNs are still working with Netflix by proving a unique ip for each client, solving that issue.<p>The problem is, with the shortage of available ip v4, they&#x27;ve become quite expensive and no VPN can provide you a unique ip in each country. Most of them provide you a unique US ip and some a unique UK ip and that&#x27;s pretty much it.<p>With the virtual infinity of ip v6,  wouldn&#x27;t that be cheaper to provide unique ip adresses in all countries and make it nearly impossible for Netflix to flag it?
======
Joyfield
Who IP address ranges are given to is not any secret (arin, ripe and so on had
databases on this) and there is nothing special to block a block of IPs
instead of just one.

~~~
guilamu
Well, in that case, how are those VPNs still working right now with dedicated
ips manage to hide from Netflix?

~~~
AznHisoka
they use unpopular dedicated hosts that netflix hasnt blocked yet.

------
NetStrikeForce
I don't think that's the only way they flag VPNs. If that was the case,
student accommodations, hotels, offices and the like would be flagged pretty
quickly.

I do believe one of the things they check is if the IP address belongs to a
datacenter range (e.g. AWS, Azure, GCE, OVH, etc) or to an ISP providing
Internet access. It is just the opposite of what some anti-spam RBLs do :)

~~~
guilamu
All right, we'll see how it goes in the next couple of years.

